# Site General > General Herp >  Your reptile room!

## Pampho85

I'm pretty sure that this thread hasn't been made, so I went ahead and made it!  Post pictures of your Reptile room here!  I'd love to see how everyone sets their room up!  Did you make any changes to the room to make it your suitable Reptile room?  Who know, I might be able to get some ideas for the future from yours! :D

Post away!

----------


## Royal Hijinx



----------

4Ballz (07-27-2012),_AlexisFitzy_ (02-26-2014),_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## Andybill

I had to wait until I was 22 to get my first reptile! Hang in there man!

----------

_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012),_Vasiliki_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## Don

Really don't have a picture of everything in my ball room.  Here are a few.

The adult racks:

I'm going to be ordering another of these racks soon because I'm going to run out of space.

One of the baby racks, that is now starting to fill up with hatchlings:


Incubator before eggs and before setup for the season (and before installing second fan and backup thermostat):


As you can see, I'm a big fan of everything being on castors.  Even the humidifier and space heater are on wheels so they can be moved easily for cleaning the floor.  Our adolescent racks and RBI baby racks are all on wheels as well.  There is a lot more to the room (work table, deep sink, supply shelves, other racks) but this gives you a pretty good idea of what our ball room looks like.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-26-2014),_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## Mrl249

Nice set ups jinx and Don ! I'm still small haha this is a before and after

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-26-2014),_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

As of right now our collection we don't have a dedicated reptile room until we save up enough to buy a house. For right now our collection will be our room mates.

----------

_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## L.West

Here is my current setup - nothing fancy but does the job.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-26-2014),_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## Izzys Keeper

chameleons, snakes, doggie  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-26-2014),Arcapello (08-10-2012),_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## Don

> chameleons, snakes, doggie



 That's a purdy dog!

----------


## heathers*bps

Of course my reptile room is a complete shambles since we are cleaning and feeding before we leave for vacation. I'm gonna have to take pics later. But we have well over 100 reptiles.

----------

AEnimaDrummer98 (09-10-2012),_AlexisFitzy_ (02-26-2014),_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## Pampho85

Ooo, they're all so nice!  Even the dog.....wait no, it's not a reptile! > :Sad:  Haha




> Of course my reptile room is a complete shambles since we are cleaning and feeding before we leave for vacation. I'm gonna have to take pics later. But we have well over 100 reptiles.


I'll be waiting on it! Haha.

----------


## Izzys Keeper

> That's a purdy dog!


Thanks  :Very Happy:  hes a big baby

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-26-2014),_moonlightgdess_ (07-24-2012)

----------


## Don

My girl thinks she is not spoiled.  I beg to differ....

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-26-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

> Thanks  hes a big baby



What a face...  :Smile: 


Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-26-2014)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Only have one bp. And he's in my room lol

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-26-2014),_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## MSG-KB

No Pictures, but is is my whole dinning room now.

----------


## Andrew21

I only have 2 corns, but I voted 5-10 because I have a rack for 5 snakes. I'm going to fill it up pretty fast.

----------


## M&H

Things are kinda everywhere but.....

----------

_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## KatStoverReptiles

This is ours for now. We are moving in (hopefully) 2 weeks, so they'll be in a completely different room then.  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-26-2014),_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## MikeLopez

Just finished re-doing my room... housing for 61 snakes.  mostly hatchlings and juvenile balls right now with 15 eggs in the incubator.  I have about 26 snakes at the moment.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-26-2014),_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> Really don't have a picture of everything in my ball room.  Here are a few.
> 
> The adult racks:
> 
> I'm going to be ordering another of these racks soon because I'm going to run out of space.
> 
> One of the baby racks, that is now starting to fill up with hatchlings:
> 
> 
> ...


awesome set up.. what hatchling rack is that ars?

----------


## BallsUnlimited

never mind i just seen you said rbi haha

----------


## Chuckels

Here's mine! Only thing that needs filling up is my hatching racks.



Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-26-2014),_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## Kara

Adult room:





We're re-arranging the juvie room, so I need to take some new pics, but here are some of the sub-adults:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-26-2014),MSG-KB (07-30-2012),_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## Pampho85

> Here's mine! Only thing that needs filling up is my hatching racks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


Nice!  Are those all AP racks? They look nice!

@Kara: Woah, is your full time career breeder or is it just on the side?  Did you make your racks? They look nice as well!

----------


## Kara

> @Kara: Woah, is your full time career breeder or is it just on the side?  Did you make your racks? They look nice as well!


LOL, no...my husband & I just have a lot of blood pythons.  It's how we met, in fact.   We exclusively use AP racks for our critters.  :Smile:

----------


## Pampho85

> LOL, no...my husband & I just have a lot of blood pythons.  It's how we met, in fact.  We exclusively use AP racks for our critters.


Really nice.  I hope to do the same with a variety of snake species, but it probably costs a lot of money to do haha.

What size are the tubs for the adult racks?

----------


## Kara

The tubs are 52" long x 20" wide x 12" tall.  The racks are approx. 72" tall x 21" wide x 53" deep...huge & heavy.

----------


## Pampho85

> The tubs are 52" long x 20" wide x 12" tall.  The racks are approx. 72" tall x 21" wide x 53" deep...huge & heavy.


Nice!  Do you know model of AP rack you used for them?

----------


## Kara

Yes...the  VE-175 rack.  My husband Ryan had a lot of input on the original design (specifically for use with bloods & STPs), so we're pretty keen on them.  We live about 40 minutes from AP's shop.  *Amazing* operation they have going on, I tell ya what!  :Smile:

----------

_moonlightgdess_ (07-24-2012)

----------


## Pampho85

Lucky!  When I start housing snakes, I might just end up driving there and buying in bulk! Haha.

They're pretty pricey though!  Do they give discounts at all? lol Also, where do you buy the tubs?  


Sorry for the onslaught of questions x.x

----------


## Kara

No problem!  We get them at Wal-Mart (boo hiss) around the holidays.  They're Christmas tree storage boxes.  Bought a pallet a while back and we haven't had to replace many, thankfully.  They average $20-$30/tub depending on when you find them.  They're usually marked down quite a bit after the first of the year.

----------


## Pampho85

> No problem!  We get them at Wal-Mart (boo hiss) around the holidays.  They're Christmas tree storage boxes.  Bought a pallet a while back and we haven't had to replace many, thankfully.  They average $20-$30/tub depending on when you find them.  They're usually marked down quite a bit after the first of the year.


Wait, the tubs or the racks? lol.  And I might be going to college in Iowa, so that's always a plus!

----------


## Kara

The tubs.   :Smile:   Pricing on the racks is in the ballpark of $875, IIRC.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

The subs and adults. Gonna need to build more soon :Wink: 


Hatchling rack, got 5 of mine in there and waiting to hatch out 3 more.
This is an old pic so the names on the tubs are almost a year old now LOL


and our girl checking up on bp.net posts  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## Don

> awesome set up.. what hatchling rack is that ars?


Actually, it is not an ARS rack. I bought it used from another breeder and am not sure what the brand name is, but it is very sturdy and can hold 60 hatchlings.  Wish I could find a couple more at the price I paid for it!

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (06-24-2012)

----------


## Kaorte

Not really a reptile "room" but my reptiles have basically taken over my entire living room. Here is a panorama!



On the table to the left is where I have two snakes in QT. Middle I have my incubator/wine cooler conversion. To the right I have a shelf that has my crested geckos on it, and all the way on the end is my rack with the ASF trio on top. 

Hopefully getting a reptile/animal room within the next few months when I (hopefully) move!

----------

_Pampho85_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Not really a reptile "room" but my reptiles have basically taken over my entire living room. Here is a panorama!
> 
> 
> 
> On the table to the left is where I have two snakes in QT. Middle I have my incubator/wine cooler conversion. To the right I have a shelf that has my crested geckos on it, and all the way on the end is my rack with the ASF trio on top. 
> 
> Hopefully getting a reptile/animal room within the next few months when I (hopefully) move!


Sorry if I'm wrong, but i thought that if you were to quarantine an animal they would have to be in a separate part of the house :/

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Sorry if I'm wrong, but i thought that if you were to quarantine an animal they would have to be in a separate part of the house :/


Shoot I quarantine at someone else's house who doesn't own snakes.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kaorte

> Sorry if I'm wrong, but i thought that if you were to quarantine an animal they would have to be in a separate part of the house :/


They are on the other side of the room. I don't have an extra room to QT in so this is the best I can do. I do maintenance on my established collection first, then the QT snakes to prevent contamination to my collection. Everyone does QT in a different way.

----------


## Tfpets

I dont have enough room in any 1 part of my house for my racks. I have some in my bedroom, some in our family room (pet area in our house),some in 1/2 of my sons room (the room was too large anyway) and a couple more in my other sons room!

----------


## Seth702

I found this video of Brian Gundy's snake room. I thought it was a great setup. heres the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVAfriONBOM

----------


## Mike41793

Heres my simple setup. Just a 4 tub RBI Sweaterbox Rack and an AP 10tub rack i bought used.:


The badass wolverine poster and the employee of the month sign came with the racks... Jk lol

----------


## Anatopism

Adults on the right, juvies in the middle-right, hatchlings in stained rack to middle-left, 
and incubator to the far left. + The mini banana plant we picked up from the last Seattle show  :Smile:

----------

MSG-KB (07-30-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> Adults on the right, juvies in the middle-right, hatchlings in stained rack to middle-left, 
> and incubator to the far left. + The mini banana plant we picked up from the last Seattle show


 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## therunaway

> Thanks  hes a big baby


 The picture on the right reminds me of my aunt's old dog, they would tell it to go lay on it's "bed" which was a carpet piece, and she would go to as she was told, but the second you turned your head & turned back, she had stretched out & had only one paw on it.  :ROFL:

----------


## geckobabies

Nice rooms & setups everyone!  Here are a couple of ours.


Reptile Room



Example of our Adult Gecko Racks





Example of our Hatchling Gecko Setups



One of our AP Incubators

----------

_Anatopism_ (06-30-2012),MSG-KB (07-30-2012)

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

We bought a house last year and i got a room to myself  :Very Happy:  still working on it, going to make a few 10ft cages soon for the burm and retics and baby racks... just have a pic of the one side of the room the other is just the rat rack, snake rack that i need to fix up and a 55gl that im using to hold lizard food.

----------


## Bill T

dang. after reading this post thru and looking at the pictures i realize how behind the times i am. People think im crazy for having 7 snakes. i may have to pull some more overtime shifts to afford another few breeding projects lol

----------

4Ballz (07-30-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (07-24-2012)

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

I have a small effeciency and  only one snake so hes just in,my bed room. Eventually ill have a bigger apt or a house with more then one room and ill get mpre snakes  :Smile:

----------


## Chuckels

15 Adult Tubs
10 Hatchling Tubs
16 Growout Tubs (Up to 1000g)

Trey

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

----------

4Ballz (07-27-2012)

----------


## Rickys_Reptiles

My room - it's been updated a bit since this vid, but not much...

----------

4Ballz (07-30-2012),_Capray_ (07-13-2012)

----------


## RaltsXIV

lol, I'm not feeling so bad about having 8 now  :Smile:   Everyone acts like I'm crazy except my tolerant GF. Here's mine, was originally supposed to be an office/GF's shoe room But the burm enclosures kinda take up alot of room (the male's enclosure isn't done yet)

----------


## West Coast Jungle

My Snake room is not very wide so I can't get much in one pic so here are a few shots.

Freedom Breeder Adult Racks


Part of FB 7030, ARS Hatchling and Bator


Home made wooden rack with banner. This is one of the banners I use for shows and it happens to fit perfectly on the side of this rack :Good Job: 


Now here a few of my snake room accessories, the always necessary rolling cart,a Hepa filter and a 5 gallon humidifier controlled by a humidistat (attached to the bottom of window sill) to control humidity perfectly :Wink: 


Here is a shot of a hatchling setup, I use reptisorb pads with hole cut out for water bowl which are plastic bowls with cut out spill proof lids so water never splashes around when you open and close tubs, I LOVE these accessories as it saves me alot of time :Bowdown: 


Here is part of my Office where I keep Quarantines and a few other critters


And of course the ferocious guard dog

----------

MSG-KB (07-30-2012)

----------


## loonunit

Hah, my reptile room also happens to be my walk-in closet. And I have an incubator instead of a nightstand. Mostly just because that's where there's space to put things.

- - - Updated - - -

(So when you count "your snakes", do you include the babies you've just hatched that you intend to sell? Because it seems like "my collection" only includes my breeders and hold-backs and long-term rescues... but my husband sure as heck counts the "for-sale" hatchling and even the eggs that are about to turn into hatchlings when he complains about my "collection".  :Wink:  )

----------


## ReptileJenna

I took over the attic closet. It was perfect, because the room naturally was always 80 degrees, but I made some adjustments to the air condition vent and now it almost always 85 degrees.

I have basically right now just a heck of a lot tanks stacked on shelves, one frog shelf, tons of hatchling boxes, etc. I'm moving out of the closet though and into an actual room to prepare for the breeding season.

----------


## AK907

We downsized our collection considerably here recently to prepare for a move and are only keeping a handful of critters and a few racks. We went from 60 odd snakes down to 10 (plus 9 in the incubator), two sagebrush lizards, my wife's russian tortoise and a few tarantulas and scorpions. It feels weird going in there and not having all our big racks. 

Its cleaning day, so a lot of things are missing (ie tubs, water bowls, snakes, etc). Well, back to work...
Akedit: Yes, I know my temps are off. I had just plugged the racks back in.

----------


## Mft62485

This is just the one wall, I don't have any pictures of the other side.  Don't worry you're not missing out, this is the cool side.

----------

4Ballz (07-27-2012),MSG-KB (07-30-2012)

----------


## 4Ballz

Some cool set ups. Here is my 2 piece 5 rack, basic thermo (I do night drops by hand atm).
I also attached my rat/mouse room.

 Blue dots Rats, Red dots Mice. I have 10 female rats (2 males), and 10 female mice (3 males).

----------


## eatgoodfood

Here is mine, its half the room, the other half is the office.  Id like to take up more room, but the wife wont let me.  The large rack will get finished, I have more shelves to install and I want it on castors.

----------

4Ballz (07-30-2012)

----------


## Royal Hijinx

> My Snake room is not very wide so I can't get much in one pic so here are a few shots.
> 
> Freedom Breeder Adult Racks
> 
> 
> Part of FB 7030, ARS Hatchling and Bator
> 
> 
> Home made wooden rack with banner. This is one of the banners I use for shows and it happens to fit perfectly on the side of this rack
> ...


I have been in that snake room, and in those racks are heaps and heaps of AWESOME!

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

My set up until I build my room in the garage. Which should be done soon I cant wait!

----------


## Joshua Jasper

Here is my set up, nothing fancy and we are still searching for our perfect second rack (6-8 drawers) as we keep expanding. We are looking to move and will expand our room and include an office at that time :-)


Since this pic we have our new girl in a 10 gallon fir isolation

----------


## smd58



----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

I'm extremely jealous of some of these snake rooms you guys have. I can't wait until I have the room to have my own! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-10-2012)

----------


## weird_science04

Those were my newest pictures but I need to take even newer pictures as I have more snakes than what is shown here. This just gives an idea.

Star

----------


## jason221

Here's my "reptile room." Obviously, it's not much, but I hope to expand it a little when I have my own place.





Click each photo to view in Flickr, where larger sizes are available.

----------


## jason221

Agh, I can't edit my post. Here's the fix to my first photo.



Click each photo to view in Flickr, where larger sizes are available.

----------


## Gomojoe

Before adding the baby rack!







Sent from my iPho

----------


## Mike41793

> Sent from my iPho


what baby rack is that? A link here or PM would be appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Gomojoe

It's the Animal Plastic Sterilite 15 shelf unit.


Sent from my iPho

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-10-2012)

----------


## llovelace



----------


## Maddumpling

> Heres my simple setup. Just a 4 tub RBI Sweaterbox Rack and an AP 10tub rack i bought used.:
> 
> 
> The badass wolverine poster and the employee of the month sign came with the racks... Jk lol


Do you have one thermostat for the two racks?

----------


## sea-bp'sss

wow everyones stuff looks really good i just recently got into bps and im trying to build a rack but have a few questions??
where can i get stuff for belly heat and is there anyone in Washington state or oregon that builds and sells them. 
if not what are options for heatting the rack ??
thanks!!

----------


## Kaorte

> wow everyones stuff looks really good i just recently got into bps and im trying to build a rack but have a few questions??
> where can i get stuff for belly heat and is there anyone in Washington state or oregon that builds and sells them. 
> if not what are options for heatting the rack ??
> thanks!!


You mean Flexwatt? Reptile basics sells it, that is where I get it. I'm sure if you google it you can find some other sources. Not sure about who builds and sells racks in washington, but they aren't too hard to build if you get the pieces cut and are handy with a power drill.

----------


## sea-bp'sss

i just ordered some from the bean farm and im starting work on my own rack but thanks  :Smile:

----------


## KTyne

Here is my "Reptile" Room. Aka where my critters live, since I only have three Reptiles so far.

Here is my baby BP's set-up with my baby Crestie on top.

My BP will be moved in to a PVC display cage once he's older/bigger. 

Here is my Leo's set-up.

----------


## jonf

Adults......



Hatchlings and yearlings.............racks are a bit more full at the moment! 


More Adults and yearlings.......


Odds and ends.........

----------

florida herp (07-20-2017)

----------


## alexOATH

Mine looks like poo right now lol.

----------


## dereklondon24

Jon F I would really like to ask u some questions more specifically about ur racks as I'm a noob so maybe u could pm ur email address or something.


1.0 normal bp- Blitz
1.0 Nicaraguan boa- Gavin
0.1 Red Tail Boa- Tara

----------


## BleedingOrange36

> Adults......
> 
> 
> 
> Hatchlings and yearlings.............racks are a bit more full at the moment! 
> 
> 
> More Adults and yearlings.......
> 
> ...


I'm loving the womas!!!! Your setup is sweet, how big is your room?

----------


## jonf

> Jon F I would really like to ask u some questions more specifically about ur racks as I'm a noob so maybe u could pm ur email address or something.
> 
> 
> 1.0 normal bp- Blitz
> 1.0 Nicaraguan boa- Gavin
> 0.1 Red Tail Boa- Tara


....no prob. I can be reached at floydjonathan@yahoo.com




> I'm loving the womas!!!! Your setup is sweet, how big is your room?


I don't recall every measuring it but I'd have to estimate that it's about 12' x 22'......not too sure!

----------


## Pampho85

@jonf: Nice set up! What kind of cages are those? (both the woma and carpet(?) )

----------


## Wonzzer

I just love to see all the different styles of racks, and set-ups :thumbup:

Here is my man cave  :Very Happy: 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2

----------


## AlexCaldecott

No racks for me but here's my recently finished set up! :-)




1.0 Yellow Belly - Max
1.0 Pinstripe - Dexter

----------

h00blah (09-09-2012)

----------


## h00blah

> No racks for me but here's my recently finished set up! :-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.0 Yellow Belly - Max
> 1.0 Pinstripe - Dexter


Amazing! Must be a pain to clean eh?

----------


## jonf

> @jonf: Nice set up! What kind of cages are those? (both the woma and carpet(?) )


The white 4 foot cages with the womas and blackheads in them are homemade out of Melamine.  You can make one cage out of a piece of a $30 piece of 4' x '8 melamine at Home Depot. Then add in the glass, light fixture, silicone, feet on the bottom, and the melamine trim to make it look nice, it all comes out to about $60-$70 for one complete cage.  The taller silver cage to the left if a ZooMed Euro cage unit that can be split up into 9 separate cages but I needed the adult carpet space so I took the dividers out, put up some PVC perches, and it's now 3 large cages for adult females.

----------


## Kaorte

Some updates to my reptile "wall". Not all snakes are pictured here though. 






And my new toy!!! Love this thing. So worth it!!!

----------


## Gomojoe

Pic using the new iPhone panorama feature!



Sent from my iPho

----------

_oskyle1567_ (09-19-2012)

----------

